# Spirit Lake Hwy, Mt St Helens, Washington.



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

My second annual ride up the Spirit Lake Hwy. About 50 miles out and back, 5800 ft climbing, starting at the Hoffstadt Bluffs climbing up to the Johnston Ridge Observatory. Great views of Mt St Helens.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

Nice photos! Looks like you had some great weather.

I'm signed up to do the Tour de Blast ride at the end of June, which starts in Toutle and heads up the same route.

http://www.tourdeblast.com/

Scott


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Great report, that's my type of riding! I've always wanted to go check out that area but never have. My father was a geologist at the time and got lots of aerial photos when it was blowing its top. Always impressed by the damage that occurred after it exploded. Awesome.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The heck with the (very nice) ride report!

Tell me about that bike!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

MB1 said:


> The heck with the (very nice) ride report!
> 
> Tell me about that bike!!! :thumbsup:


And that interesting uni-lug...


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

zpl said:


> Nice photos! Looks like you had some great weather.
> 
> I'm signed up to do the Tour de Blast ride at the end of June, which starts in Toutle and heads up the same route.
> 
> ...


Yup. I've been wanting to do the Tour de Blast but haven't gotten around to it yet. I call this my mini-TdB because I just ride the upper section... the juicy bits. 

I hope the weather is as nice for you in June. Some years, the TdB weather is nasty!


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

PdxMark said:


> And that interesting uni-lug...


Thanks, guys!

The bicycle, stem and fork were made by Eric Estlund in Springfield, OR. He is Winter Bicycles. He makes lugged and/or fillet brazed steel frames, stems and forks. He makes some really beautiful stuff. He keeps up a pretty nice Flickr photostream showing the building process and details, and he is a regular on Velocipede Salon. 

That head tube is "bilaminate". It's a fillet brazed head tube with a window carved into the front. Then another steel tube is inserted into the HT and brazed in place. It's really pretty stuff. 

I posted about the bike a few months ago... some pics here and links to Winter Bicycles's Flickr and website: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/my-new-winter-bicycle-275294.html


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Great report/pics. And that bike is mint! (we used to say , "Mint!" all the time when I was a kid. trying to bring it back)


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

nice ride.

the route and teh bike.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

I saw that bike at Seattle's bike expo. The detailing is ph-ph-phenomenal. 

How did it ride? Really interested in Eric's work...


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

gordy748 said:


> I saw that bike at Seattle's bike expo. The detailing is ph-ph-phenomenal.
> 
> How did it ride? Really interested in Eric's work...


Eric nailed it as far as what ride qualities I was looking for. I told him I wanted something that combined the best qualities of my Klein road bike and my old steel Trek Reynolds 531 racer. I wanted the fit/positioning of the Trek steel bike with the snappy, stiff climbing and descending attributes of the Klein. I wanted a bike that could go up and down fast. He built it with a MAX bladed fork and MAX stays and a mix of other lightweight steel tubing. He put the saddle and bars exactly where I wanted them. I had nothing to adjust when I got the bike! The fit was perfect. He's great to work with. Great communication and ideas.


----------



## msl819 (Oct 21, 2005)

I love the work Eric is doing up there in Oregon.


----------



## kenski99 (Jul 22, 2011)

*St. Helens, Johnston Ridge*

Hello all, is there parking available at Hoffstead creek area, it appears that is the starting spot for this ride. Trying to do something that has some elevation gain. Going to Maui in October to go 'up" Haleakala. Thanks for any info.

-kp


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

kenski99 said:


> Hello all, is there parking available at Hoffstead creek area, it appears that is the starting spot for this ride. Trying to do something that has some elevation gain. Going to Maui in October to go 'up" Haleakala. Thanks for any info.
> 
> -kp


The Tour de Blast starts from the high school in Toutle, WA. If you're doing the ride on a weekend, I imagine that would be a good place to park and start the ride. It also gives you a decent amount of time to warm-up before you start hitting the long sustained 6% grades. Starting from Hoffstadt Bluffs (where there is parking, but get there early during the summer if you want to ensure you can get a spot), wouldn't allow much opportunity for a warm-up at all.

IMO,

Scott


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

The first thing I noticed was that bike.

Not surprised to read it's from Estlund. Winter has been on my "wish list" for some time.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I start at Hoffstadt to get to the nicest parts of the ride.. They do close the gate after hours so just watch your time.


----------

